# Topknot Bows, where do you get your's?



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">I know there are people on SM that make bows for our dogs I have ordered from some of them already. And one VERY kind SM member sent me some when I got Mr Wookie, out of the kindness of her heart.

However, since I am the collector I am... yes you guessed it... I want more bows. So I asked Wookie's groomer where she gets her bows from. She told me about this site, so I am wondering if anyone here ever ordered from them? www.maltesebows.com

Where do you find the very best deals on the best bows?

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, the bows at that site look like the bows my groomer uses, too. I'm not fond of those bows with the rubber band showing. When Catcher gets home from grooming, I always take out that bow and throw it away. 

I am totally spoiled by the bows LadysMom sells. Each one is like a mini work of art. 
M'Lady's Dog Bows

I dug down on the "maltesebows.com" site and found some double loop bows. They don't look nearly as pretty as LadysMom's bows and they are $4.69 plus $5.00 shipping .... Marj's are $4.00 with $2.00 shipping and she often has specials of buy 4 get one free, which makes those only $3.20 each! I feel lucky to have a source for such beautifully made bows as Marj's.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I also like Marj's bows, I just got an order from her and they are beautiful! The other place I get my bows is Dogform--Laura, the owner, advertises specials on here sometimes, so you might have seen them before.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I personally buy strictly from Marj...her bows are amazing! I cannot speak to the quality of the bows on the site listed, but I can say that in my opinion, you won't find bows nicer than Marj's! I have given her bows as gifts to several friends. I also give them to my wonderful groomer as a tip gift (I also give her cash too, but I think she appreciates the bows more!) I don't know how many I have, but I do know that I'm no where near done buying! As long as Marj keeps making bows, I'll keep buying!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Melanie, I have several bow sites at work. I will send them to you tomorrow.

Betty


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Marj has the prettiest bows and they are the perfect size. I've gotten some bows from other places and they are alittle to big or heavy. I will only buy from Marj.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I purchase mine off of ebay and just ordered some from lawdogs as I wanted matching bows with the each furbabies' initials on them! She had exactly what I wanted in color and size.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Melanie,

Besides Marj's bows, here are the sites that I have for bows. I have ordered from the first two. Both have very nice bows.

http://www.thedivadogbowtique.com/catalog/index.php

https://www.laineeltd.com/

http://www.debbiesbows.com/index.html

http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishingTouch/shop.cgi

http://www.doggiebowties.com/DoggieBowTies...irsShowBows.htm

http://www.showoffproducts.com/shihtzu.htm


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

To add to the list check out : www.utopiasbows.com


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Morning Sunshine!

Here is the Ebay seller that I have purchased from and have found excellent product. Also, check out that 100% feedback rating!!! *

http://stores.ebay.com/Topknots-Etc


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> *Morning Sunshine!
> 
> Here is the Ebay seller that I have purchased from and have found excellent product. Also, check out that 100% feedback rating!!! *
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Topknots-Etc[/B]


when im not buying marj bows which are fantastic, i get mine from her too..they r great..pixel is her posterchild on the 5/8" page


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> Yes, the bows at that site look like the bows my groomer uses, too. I'm not fond of those bows with the rubber band showing. When Catcher gets home from grooming, I always take out that bow and throw it away.
> 
> I am totally spoiled by the bows LadysMom sells. Each one is like a mini work of art.
> M'Lady's Dog Bows
> ...


 

I had never looked at the bows that Marj makes before 'cause I always have made my own but WOW.....those are some NICE bows!!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I've only purchased from Laura at Dogform so far. I love her bows. I opened up the first box and was so in awe I had to take a photo.







(it's at home though and I'm at work) Laura recently lost her little yorkie, Bonzi, in October







but she was still so helpful when I placed my order soon after.

There's also Boucles Perle Blanche... by Micheline, a maltese breeder in Quebec. I find her order forms for "custom" bows confusing though... when I get around to it, I will be emailing her an order. She offers a lot of customization or you can purchase predesigned bows in the "Bows by number" section. (Edit: I should mention her prices are very fair too, so probably still worth a peek!)

A few others I have bookmarked:
http://stores.ebay.com/Vals-Diva-Dos
http://mollymariespretties.homestead.com/ (I think these were expensive though)
http://www.sarahsdogbows.com/ (Is she still doing the bow thing?)
http://topknotbows.googlepages.com/ (Another Canadian.)


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*<span style="font-family:Comic">Well Marj, if you didn't know before now, you should know NOW, many peeps here LOVE your bows!







And yes I HAVE ordered bows from Marj. Wookie wore a set she made for him at his Miami Shoot.








I just wanted to see what else was available.

shame on me for taking my blinders off.









Thank you everyone else for suggesting great sites or other bow makers. I will be looking around for "different" things.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know! It's nice to have such a loyal following! But I can understand wanting to look around. Every bow maker has her own style and if you are a collector (addict!) it's fun to have different bows. I firmly believe you can never have too many bows!

I happen to love Utopia bows like Brit mentioned. Until I started making them, I bought a lot of Lady's bows from her. Just make sure you look at her puppy size bows. She has Shiz Tsus and most of her bows are 7/8 ribbon for the larger breeds.

BTW, I mailed Wookie's new bows off yesterday!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just received my first bow from Marj - it is absolutely beautiful - which is scary for me.....cause now I'm going to be ordering bows all the time!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> I just received my first bow from Marj - it is absolutely beautiful - which is scary for me.....cause now I'm going to be ordering bows all the time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me tell ya...it is very addictive. Paris only wears bows on the weekends (because I am home with her and can make sure she doesn't get ahold of it) and she has enough to last a year if she only wore one once! And I keep buying more. Oh well, she doesn't wear clothes so I buy bows.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I, too, am a bow collector, and having raised Lhasa Apsos for about 25 years before getting my two Maltese girls, I have quite a few bows that I've gotten from all kinds of vendors. 

I think that Marj's are the best. She will put rubber bands on them or she has two different types of barrett that you can choose from.

Also, she will custom design bows for you to go with outfits or for special occassions. All you have to do is let her know what you want. Same with size. She gets them to you very fast, too.

Her prices are great for the quality and she's so easy to work with.

I have also used the bows at the maltesebows.com website and was not happy with them. They took a very long time (over 30 days) to ship and seemed to have a lot of problems processing my credit card. I believe that the owner of this is actually a Sheltie breeder and doesn't even own a Maltese.


















Lainee at laineeltd.com also makes some very nice bows. I've known Lainee for years as she, too, started as a Lhasa breeder. She is pretty ill now and you sometimes really have to wait for her to get the bows to you, but if I wasn't ordering from Marj, I would probably go back to Lainee. She's a sweetheart, but has had a lot of health challenges.




show offs also makes nice bows. She's a Shih Tzu breeders so you have to remember to tell her to "size it down" for the Maltese, but she's very reputable and very fast with her orders too.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I know! It's nice to have such a loyal following! But I can understand wanting to look around. Every bow maker has her own style and if you are a collector (addict!) it's fun to have different bows. I firmly believe you can never have too many bows!
> 
> I happen to love Utopia bows like Brit mentioned. Until I started making them, I bought a lot of Lady's bows from her. Just make sure you look at her puppy size bows. She has Shiz Tsus and most of her bows are 7/8 ribbon for the larger breeds.
> 
> BTW, I mailed Wookie's new bows off yesterday![/B]


 *<span style="font-family:Comic">Dear Marj,

Thank you so much for letting me know they are in the mail. I really am looking forward to them. Also is the ribbon I sent useful for you? Hope so!









ANY extra bow you can to send me, feel free to, heheehhee









Again thank you all for the very useful information.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>*


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> Lainee at laineeltd.com also makes some very nice bows. I've known Lainee for years as she, too, started as a Lhasa breeder. She is pretty ill now and you sometimes really have to wait for her to get the bows to you, but if I wasn't ordering from Marj, I would probably go back to Lainee. She's a sweetheart, but has had a lot of health challenges.[/B]


I hate that you have to find out this way, online I mean, but Lainee passed away this year. I didn't know her personally, but I have shopped at her store online for years and saw the memoriam on her website. Here's the link: Lainee
I'm so sorry to have to be the one to tell you, but I thought you would want to know. Lainee's bands are the only ones I will use for Bella, she touches many hearts everyday still.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you so much for letting me know about Lainee. I knew that she was very, very ill, but had not heard that she had passed. At least she's out of her pain and with her beloved fur babies.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> Thank you so much for letting me know about Lainee. I knew that she was very, very ill, but had not heard that she had passed. At least she's out of her pain and with her beloved fur babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome, though I feel bad you found out this way. I thought about just sending you the link in a PM, but I decided that would be even more of a shock and since you knew her personally I just couldn't do that. I bet she's spoiling fluffs in heaven every moment.


----------



## Jeana (Sep 3, 2006)

For Marj's bows, which do you prefer, the ones with clips attached on the back or the ones with bands on the back? Which is best for dogs who do not like to keep stuff in their hair? Do the barrettes stay well in the hair or do they fall out easier?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> For Marj's bows, which do you prefer, the ones with clips attached on the back or the ones with bands on the back? Which is best for dogs who do not like to keep stuff in their hair? Do the barrettes stay well in the hair or do they fall out easier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the rubber bands.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I like the rubber bands too. I've ordered bows with the barrette attachments before, but they weren't for me. Perri's head hair is very fine, and I found that the barrette was too heavy for it, and his little ponytail would just flop over it into his eyes. I also put his hair into the papered topknots a lot, because it stays more secure that way, but the barrette won't fit over that. So, I guess the barrettes would be good for Malts that have thicker hair and wear ponytails as opposed to topknots. There, more info than you probably wanted LOL.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie HATES to have a top knot and paws at it all the time. For her I have to use rubber bands. She can get the barrette out too easily.

Tilly leaves her top knot alone and I usually use barrette on her because it's so easy to take them on and off and change them.

So if your baby doesn't like a top knot, I would recommend bands.


----------

